# K2 Maysis thoughts?



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Is anyone sporting the K2 Maysis. I'm needing new boots this year. I had K2 Ryker's 2012 and was happy with the fit and wear and longevity of them, so I hit up my buddies shop and he showed me these, K2 Maysis. 

I'm going in for a fitting next weekend. This appear to be super close the the Rykers just a few upgrades from my old Rykers. 
Has anyone owned these? Thoughts or recommendations? 

Reviews over the interwebz I dont' care for cuz I have yet to hear anyone ever say anything bad, or what they don't like or critically critique a product truthfully. So I ask the actual users, you guys, not the retailers on the web :feedback:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Huge difference this year as they added Endo. It's a pretty solid boot.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Huge difference this year as they added Endo. It's a pretty solid boot.


Yes I saw that and I am hoping that is a good fit with my Flows. 
All the reviews I've read these seem like a solid boot.

I was a little unhappy with the tightness of my inner liner with the speed system hoping the boa will be a better fit for my foot. This was something that I discovered over time though. I have to adjust my boots over the first hour of riding to get the liners just right then I"m good for a full day of riding.

Hoping this relieves some the the pressure as it has different pulling points


----------



## CoreLimey (Apr 19, 2012)

I own the 13/14 and did over 100+ days in them. 1st off they fit my foot shape very well, slightly narrow foot.

Construction wise, they held up excellent. I'd heard the previous years fell apart, but no problem at all with mine.

Loving the double boa system, you can really crank them down for charging and keep'em loose for lazy park days.

Only down side, the sole construction is thin, it's very light and you get good snowboard feel, but compared to other boots, your feet feel it after a hard day. Bit of a compromise.

Perfect fit boot for me and I'm guessing I'll get another 100 days out of them this season.


----------



## kaipirinha81 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have a pair of K2 Thraxis 2011, overall I liked k2 boots seems solid and the boa Conda is awsome. The only downside is that the outside of the K2 Boots is too volumous when compared with other boots.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I bought the Maysis at the start of last season, and I thought they were good. I had to fiddle with the conda a bit, sometimes it'd be too tight up top and pinch, but I think it was mostly me overtighteng them.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I had the Maysis for a season and a half. I broke the boa system. Completely destroyed the plastic anchors that holds the cables into the boots. I ended up Epoxy/gluing them back on. My brother used em with the glue his first time riding out, and it held up so, so far so good on that lol. Other than that, they were super comfy, the dual boa was pretty sweet. I liked em for a boot with a little more stiff than flex


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking to try on the K2 Maysis as well. The idea is to find a nice fitting boot, with mid+ flex good for all mountain riding, with double-BOA for ease of tightening them. Are there any other solid boots this year that fit the bill? Thanks.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

BigMountains said:


> Looking to try on the K2 Maysis as well. The idea is to find a nice fitting boot, with mid+ flex good for all mountain riding, with double-BOA for ease of tightening them. Are there any other solid boots this year that fit the bill? Thanks.


I know you're looking for guy boots, but I just got 32 Binary Boa and that is exactly what you are describing. They have it in a men's boot as well. Nice and snug but comfy. The Boa is smooth and retracts when you pop them open. Moldable liners, comfy footbeds, fits my foot well, nice heel cup...just a great boot.


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

radiomuse210 said:


> I know you're looking for guy boots, but I just got 32 Binary Boa and that is exactly what you are describing. They have it in a men's boot as well. Nice and snug but comfy. The Boa is smooth and retracts when you pop them open. Moldable liners, comfy footbeds, fits my foot well, nice heel cup...just a great boot.


Wow yeah you nailed it - thanks! Exactly what I described and a very similar price point as the Maysis. These would be the two pairs for me to try on for sure! Supposed to be a snug fit originally, right?


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

BigMountains said:


> Wow yeah you nailed it - thanks! Exactly what I described and a very similar price point as the Maysis. These would be the two pairs for me to try on for sure! Supposed to be a snug fit originally, right?


Quality comparison between the Binary and Maysis are unparallel imo. I've tried the Binary and hated them. Felt sooo flimsy. But we're talkin boots where all experiences are completely subjective. And now that I think about it, that pair was a few seasons old so maybe shit changed

I ended up picking up a pair of Vans Infuse. Unfortunately Vans won't be producing their boots this season, and I was REALLY looking forward to the new model for the Infuse. These are a different category of boots so don't mind me.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Dude crazy you just brought up the Vans Infuse I was just gonna suggest them if you could find a last season pair! I have the ladies Vans Ferra from 2 years ago which is sorta a chickish version of the Infuse with the laces and heel holding BOA minus the calf strap. A different class, phenomenal boots, but sad Vans is not producing. Mine are set for at least this year but gotta be on the lookout for good ladies boots in case Vans doesn't end up materializing again in the future. Those K2 w/ BOA foot hold down and laces look good but the cool stuff is always in dude boots and my feet are too narrow for that.


----------



## BigMountains (Sep 20, 2012)

What about Flow Helios?


----------



## Elektropow (Mar 6, 2014)

Avoid wide highbacks with the Maysis. Tried them with Salomon Quantums and the edge of the highbacks kept popping the side boa (for conda) open.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Elektropow said:


> Avoid wide highbacks with the Maysis. Tried them with Salomon Quantums and the edge of the highbacks kept popping the side boa (for conda) open.


What bindings are u using? I'm using maysis with 390 bosses.


----------

